# Sticky  Staying on your original thread...........



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Please do! We have a very busy board! It is impossible to take the time to do a search to see what a poster's medical history is.

Also, any previous dialogue is very important and helpful to the thinking process. So...............if possible, please stay on your original forum or thread. It will be such a huge help!

I personally pass over posts for this reason as there is not enough time with all who are waiting in queue.

It is very very important to give a reply that is informed and knowledgeable which cannot be done when there are posts and threads all over the place.

Please help us, help you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd like to add putting your lab work and a brief history of your issues in your signature.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I'd like to add putting your lab work and a brief history of your issues in your signature.


That also would be a huge help!!!


----------

